# Re-take cpc?



## veloso (Feb 4, 2010)

For those who are CPC now for example, we failed the ICD 10 exam after two attempts or for some reason for many attempts until 2014 I have read that we will lose our current certification(s) does it mean that we have to RE-TAKE again for what-ever certification(s) we have plus to the ICD 10?Pls.clarify,
thanks.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Feb 5, 2010)

To ensure employers continue to have confidence in CPC's ability to accurately code the current codesets, once ICD-10 is implemented (thus protecting all 60,000 credential holders), and that those credentials truly represent one's ability to code under the current code set, AAPC members holding a credential will have two years to pass an open-book, online ICD-10 proficiency test. 

•You will be given two (2) years to take and pass, beginning October 1, 2012 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2014 (one year after implementation)
•There will be 75 questions
•It will be open-book, online and un-proctored
•Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing for the $60 administration fee

You may take the proficiency exam as many times as needed until September 30th, 2014.


----------



## Luetishia (Jun 1, 2010)

Is the ICD-10 proficiency test for CPC-H and CPC-P certifications as well as the CPC?


----------



## pamelaprice (Jun 29, 2010)

*ICD 10 exam*

Will this exam be timed?


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes it will be timed but we are unsure of the length at this time. Once we have the proficiency exam done we will know the timing of the exam. It will be online, open book with no proctor though as well.


----------



## Medical_Coder (Jun 30, 2010)

*ICD-10 Proficiency Exam Preparation*

What methods can certified coders take to accurately prepare for the ICD-10 proficiency exam? Will there be an ICD-10 proficiency exam study guide created for preparation of this exam? Just wanted to get in preparation mode for this proficiency exam. Any and all information regarding this matter is truly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## debrakae (Jul 1, 2010)

If for example, we have coders that are studying ICD-10 as a study group, can we take the test as a group (each on their own computer) or do we need to take it separately?


----------

